# 1983 bobcat 743



## james_snedegar (Feb 6, 2011)

I am looking a bobcat for my shop to use for clean up and moving dirt and was wondering if anyone knows anything about 1983 bobcat 743 if they have any common problems to look for when buying. It has about 1800hrs on it some old farmer had it and its a diesel. Anything would be helpful


----------



## cork-guy (May 1, 2010)

That's a damn good question, I think you might want to talk with someone who actually works on bobcats and other heavy equipment vehicles. You might be able to get them to even take a look at it for the right price.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

1800 hours for a machine that old means it should be in near mint condition.....and they are a great little machine...nothing like we use today, but if you never had a skid loader, then you will fall in love. Simple to service and maintain, the only catch will be parts...and Bobcat has a legal license to steal, since you go to Bobcat for parts. 

If the seller will let you, you call your local Bobcat dealer and set up an inspection/service with them....don't tell them you are looking to buy it, and when the mechanic has changed the oil and done all the checks and adjustments, ask him what, if anything he thinks it needs..... might be a cheap $200 or less....I think a 743 service was only $100.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

james_snedegar said:


> I am looking a bobcat for my shop to use for clean up and moving dirt and was wondering if anyone knows anything about 1983 bobcat 743 if they have any common problems to look for when buying. It has about 1800hrs on it some old farmer had it and its a diesel. Anything would be helpful


I have heard the important thing is whether or not it has a Kubota diesel. That is what you want, the kubota. The other thing is if the SN ends or begins with 5721, I think. Other than that, those are good tough little machines. If it has been cared for properly. And with proper maintenance, will last forever. I saw one, I think a 753, must of had over 10,000 hrs on it, and the concrete guys just drove the dog snot out of it. Good luck.


----------



## james_snedegar (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm looking at a 1983 743 and a 1996 753 both have the kubota diesel in them the 83 is in good shape only 1800 hours a dealer has it and just rebuilt the cylinders on it cause they were leaking from age. They want $6300 for it the 96 has about 3300 hrs on it and is in good shape but they want 7500. How many hours will they run before they need rebuilt? which one would you choose I got the money but if the 83 would work the same i can get attachments for it. Is there a big horse power diffrence or they the same.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

I have a 763 and I love the bobcats. The 743 was the benck mark machine for quite some time(like 10 years). The only thing that would scare me is the lack of hrs. A machine that old with that few hrs means it has sat for a while either one long time or long time between runs which is just has hard as having 8000 hrs on it (hence why the the cylinders had to be rebuilt). Sight unseen based on age and hrs I would pull the trigger on the 753 more hp and 13 year newer, like joasis said parts will be harder to find for the older machine. My 763 has 3500 hrs on it and I run it to fullest every time it gets started. They are USED machines so you never know.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

And for the money you are talking about spending, you could get a 763...and then have twice the machine then the 753. 

A skid steer's value to you depends on what you do with it. If you like playing around on one and doing a little cleanup or pushing snow, then go cheap. If you use a machine, like many of us do, time is an issue. A demolition grapple on a 763 will tear down and load a house (providing you don't have flat tires) and my T200 will do it about twice as fast....3500 pound lift capacity.....my old 743 might not lift the grapple, let alone get serious with it under load.....but if I was a small time builder looking to scrape a pad or do basic cleanup, you can't find a cheaper machine to operate.


----------



## TimSampson (Jul 7, 2021)

I'm actually here because I'm trying to sell a bobcat to a fellow contractor, but it's a newer one might be a bit more than what you're looking for. And I have no idea from what I read where you're located. Haha, and I just realized while writing this that this post is from 2011. Oh gosh. I bet you found one by now lol.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)




----------

